# Ethan Allen American Artisan Deerfield curio cabinet



## Random Lengths (Sep 4, 2011)

I snipped this pic from the Ethan Allen website.

Intending to build this piece, I took some measurements of one at an Ethan Allen showroom, modeled it in 3D using some software I was using at the time, and started to build it.

The project was stopped when we moved, and the parts have been sitting idle for a long time. I think I'll finish it.

I don't have the software I used for the 3D model, and so will recreate in Sketchup using the parts I cut. I want to work through the assembly and joinery details.

Will post the SU model here when completed.


----------



## troyd1976 (Jul 26, 2011)

Thats going to be beautiful, keep the pics coming, might be good to do a before pile pic..lol. what are you using for wood?


----------



## Random Lengths (Sep 4, 2011)

It's cherry. Would look nice in QSWO, also.


----------

